# Barsche Gartenteich gegen Goldfischnachwuchs



## adonishummel (5. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde,
da nun ja die Saison bald wieder beginnt habe ich eine Frage.Letztes Jahr hatte zuviel Goldfischnachwuchs diesen habe ich zum großteil abgefischt und weitergegeben.Das mir dieses Jahr soetwas nicht nocheinmal passiert wollte ich mir einen __ Barsch einsetzten.Ich weiß aber nicht was für eine Sorte bzw.wieviel es sein sollten.Oder gibt es gar eine andere Fischart bzw.andere Mittel um die Vermehrung im großen Maße zuverhindern.
Danke im vorraus für Eure Tips.


Steffen


----------



## Dr.J (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Barsche Gartenteich gegen Goldfischnachwuchs*

Hallo Steffen,

gibt mal in die Suchfunktion "Barsche" oder "Jungfische" ein. Dieses Thema wurde schon mehrfach behandelt.


----------



## jochen (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Barsche Gartenteich gegen Goldfischnachwuchs*

Hallo Steffen,

ich habe vor vor drei Jahren, 10 Goldis eingesetzt,
dazu einen __ Döbel.
Seit letztes Jahr zwei __ Sonnenbarsche,
mit dem Ergebniss das es immernoch 10 Goldis sind.

Nachwuchs sieht man ab und an, als sehr junge Tiere,
durchsetzen konnte sich bisher keiner.


----------



## joi (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Barsche Gartenteich gegen Goldfischnachwuchs*

Hallo Steffen! Ich hatte noch nie Goldfischnachwuchs( trotzdem ein bisschen schade)habe lange gerätselt woran das liegen könnte! Ich denke es liegt an meinen 2 Blauorfen die ich (als Teichneuling) mit meinen Goldfischen erworben hatte,da diese ja Jungfische fressen sollen.Auch __ Stichlinge sollen räuberisch leben und Brut und Jungfische im Gartenteich auf dem Speiseplan haben! Liebe Grüsse Joi !


----------



## rut49 (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Barsche Gartenteich gegen Goldfischnachwuchs*

Hallo, Steffen,
das "Problem" hatte ich auch.
Ich habe zur Geburtenkontrolle 3 __ Sonnenbarsche eingesetzt. Aber unbedingt darauf achten, daß es entweder nur m oder nur w sind. (Unterscheiden lassen sie sich an den Punkten am Kopf) Sonst hast du bald Sonnenbarsch-Nachwuchs!  Seitdem habe ich keinen Goldi- Nachwuchs  gesehen.
Du mußt dir aber im Klaren sein, daß sie (außer Pflanzen) ALLES fressen, was sie in`s Maul kriegen.
Einen schönen Tag     Regina


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Barsche Gartenteich gegen Goldfischnachwuchs*



adonishummel schrieb:


> Das mir dieses Jahr soetwas nicht nocheinmal passiert wollte ich mir einen __ Barsch einsetzten....



  hallo Steffen ?!

stimmt denn deine Wasserangabe lins ??  

Wie kann man denn bei 3000 Liter,.. a.) erst "zuviel" Goldis anschaffen und b.) dann bei 3000 Liter einen Barsch einsetzen wollen,..??

 jemand der einen 100cm^3 Fischteich hat o.k.
aber bei solchen Größen verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr,.. sorry 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Christian und Frauke (7. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Barsche Gartenteich gegen Goldfischnachwuchs*

Hallo Steffen,
ich denke das 5 Goldfische bei 3000l schon i.o. sind,einen Filter hast du ja und 1m Wassertiefe müsste gerade so gehen.
Fütterst Du deine Goldies?
Wenn ja lass das Futter weg,der Rest wird sich dann von selbst einpendeln
Zu den Barschen kann ich Dir leider nicht viel sagen,aber hier wird Dir sicher geholfen.


----------



## waterman (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Barsche Gartenteich gegen Goldfischnachwuchs*

Hallo zusammen,
Barsche zur Geburtenkontrolle ist ok. Aber gleiches Geschlecht ist schon besser. Denn: Die Barsche verteidigen ihre Brut sehr heftig (die greifen wenn sie Junge habe an, da kriegst schon bald mehr als einen Schreck). :evilUnd hier gibt es dann keine natürlcihen Feinde mehr. Nur noch Du. Ich habe jetzt noch zwei Barsche (Vater und Sohn odr Mutter und Tochter). Das ist ok.
Aber richtig mögen tu ich sie nicht.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Barsche Gartenteich gegen Goldfischnachwuchs*

ich würd bei so einem kleinen teich auch keine barsche einsetzten, lock die goldies lieber mit futter an und kescher sie vorsichtig ab und verschenk sie an jemanden der sie gut behandeln wird. ist das den so schwer ?

barsche sind rudeltiere, sie jagen im rudel in dem sie ihre beute umzingeln - ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein einzelner __ barsch glücklich sein wird ?


----------

